# new joke



## cowboyuptex (Sep 19, 2013)

Two old guys, one 80 and the other 87, were sitting on a park bench one morning.
The 87-year-old had just finished his morning jog and wasn't even short of breath.
 
The 80-year-old was amazed at the guy's stamina and asked him what he did to have so much energy.
 
The 87-year-old said, "Well, I eat rye bread every day. It keeps your energy level high and you'll have great stamina with the ladies."
 
So, on the way home the 80-year-old stopped at the bakery. As he was looking around, the sales lady asked if he needed any help. He said, "Do you have any rye bread?"
 
She said, "Yes, there's a whole shelf of it. Would you like some?"
 
He said, "I want five loaves."
 
She said, "My goodness, five loaves! By the time you get to the 3rd loaf, it'll be hard."
 
He replied, "I can't believe everybody knows about this stuff but me."


----------



## carlos17 (Sep 20, 2013)

This is funny thanks for the smile.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 20, 2013)

:yahoo: hehe


----------



## jerseyhunter (Sep 24, 2013)

Leaving for the bakery now.


----------

